# GA Modifier Not allowed on G0008-G0010



## baport12 (May 9, 2012)

Hi, 

I am wondering if any one else is receiving denials from their Medicare carrier regarding the use of modifier GA appended to G0008, G0009, G0010, 90732, Q2037, 90746.  Our Medicare carrier (TrailBlazers) states that modifier GA cannot be append to these above procedure/service codes because they are NEVER denied for Medical Necessity.  Can someone please help me find the reference material related to this information?


----------

